# SM Chaplain w/Jump Pack usage



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got the pewter model of a SM Chaplain w/Jump Pack for my birthday from a friend of mine and I was wondering what would be the best way to use him in my army? (Trying to set up a 1500 pt army ATM)

The one strategy that jumps out to me is to use him with my Assault Squad w/Jump Packs to take advantage of his "re-roll for missed hits" rule. I only have 5 units in my Assault Squad now, is that enough or do I need to increase it to 10 units?

Are there any other units that he might work well with? Is there another strategy I should try when using him?

Thanks


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stick a Power Fist in the Assault Squad and go tank hunting & troop hunting? 

6 Marines isn't all that survivable though so you'll have to be fairly canny to get them there unharmed.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

He will always be welcome in a Blood Angels army, but you have it right. If he has a jump pack he is best with assault marines or vanguard veterans. I would suggest that if you do intend to use assault marines make the squad as large as possible, points allowing.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I play on using him in a 1500 pt army (still planning it out). I'm also planning on using a SM Captain.

Is it worth having 2 HQ units in a 1500 pt army or should I limit it to 1 HQ unit?


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

As a rule of thumb I would stick to one, but it does depend on the rest of your army. If you have the 115 points to spare then go for it, if it benefits your army instead of say a 115 vindicator. Best thing you can do is post your list in the army list section with what you have and what you want to do and ask for some advice.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it's usually best to go with just one HQ unit in 1500 pts, unless you go for 2 fairly cheap ones - from my understanding you want no more than 200 points worth of HQ for 1500 (?)

i've always been a fan of the chaplain, especially that jump pack model... man he looks awesome, I can't wait to paint my own (I'm converting him to be Chaplain Lemartes - the real one is so ugly)


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I have experienced the chaplain + assautl sqaud from btoh sides.  it is a nasty prospect when you get cauht out by 10 marines with re-rolls to hit.

but also great when it's in your own army. Can be handy at clearing/contesting objective in the last turn of the game as well. Witht hat many hits there's a pretty good chance you coudl clear and it maybe pull a last minute win out of the bag.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Epatus said:


> If he has a jump pack he is best with assault marines or vanguard veterans.


Nah, Vanguard Vets are too pricey with Jump packs, sure they're great, but they're great because of the 'Deep Strike and assault' rule.
If you take VVs with packs, don't give them an IC, you're wasting their potential.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

If you dont gve VVs jumppacks, they can't deepstrike, can they?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> If you dont gve VVs jumppacks, they can't deepstrike, can they?


Well, not under normal circumstances.
The thing is, if you DO give them Jump packs, they're too expensive to be used as just a powerful Assault squad.
Up to 5 models they're 35 points a model effectively, and after that 30 a model.
To justify the expense, you need to take advantage of their ability to perform a Heroic Intervention.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Would Heroic Intervention work if they used a drop pod? I suppose technically it's not them deep striking, it's the pod, so no.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> Would Heroic Intervention work if they used a drop pod? I suppose technically it's not them deep striking, it's the pod, so no.


Read the rule for yourself.
It specifies that they have to have Jump packs on, and so couldn't take a Drop Pod.

And no, it can't be used with Gate of Infinity either, because you have to declare it before scatter, and can't declare it if they have an attached IC.
It would be cool though, if you intentionally killed the Librarian from a mishap, just so they could assault.


----------

